# blue water



## tons of snapper (Jun 22, 2009)

i saw in next few days there are some east and south winds. could that make blue water move into the rigs and how fast


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

My guess is as far off as blue water is right now it is going to take a while to get clean blue water in close to the closer rigs.


----------



## seeryfly (Jul 13, 2009)

Here's to hoping the blue stuff gets close....


----------

